# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena- eruit 'gevallen' na 4 dagen

## lena1712

Hulp!
Ik dacht dat ik gek word maar ik heb zonet mijn vrijdag geplaatste mirena spiraal bij het plassen weer naar buiten zien dwalen. Gelukkig maar dat ik hem gezien heb..
Ik had wel erge krampen gisteren maar vandaag was alles prima. De spiraal zat in een grote slijmprop.
Mijn vraag: Hoe is het mogelijk dat de spiraal na 4 dagen er gewoon weer uit dwaalt??
Heeft iemand een verklaring?
Of beter gezegd: ligt het aan slechte plaatsing door de huisarts, of gewoon pech?
Voordat ik namelijk besluit of ik het nog eens probeer, zou ik deze dingen namelijk graag duidelijker weten.
Wat' n zeik  :Frown: 
Blij met ieder reactie! Groetjes ..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Iena,

Vervelend dat je spiraal eruit is gegaan.
Wel fijn dat je het gezien hebt, want als je het niet had gevoeld/gezien had het vervelend kunnen aflopen...

Ik heb even verder gekeken voor je en je bent zeker niet de enige wie dit overkomt;
* Mijn mirena spiraaltje is uitgevallen onder de douch
Ik heb hem al bijna 2jaar! Ik vraag me af hoe het mogelijk is? (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4203)
* Ik ben 'm zojuist (na een bezoek aan het toilet) verloren na 1,5 jaar lang menstrueren. Sorry, maar van mij dus niet zo'n bericht vol lof. Had wel gehoopt dat het anders was en me verheugd op het feit niet meer (of in ieder geval minder) te menstrueren. Helaas is het bij mij dus bijna 1,5 jaar wel zo geweest. Jammer! EN Ik (heb) had sinds mei 2006 de mirena spiraal ivm hevige bloedverlies. (continue). Het bloedverlies werd nog heftiger, vanaf de zomer leek het minder te worden,vanaf oktober kwam het 2 weken ongesteld en 2 weken afscheiding. In totaal heb ik 10 dagen geen menstruatie en/of afscheiding gehad sinds november 2005. Vanaf november kreeg ik er buikpijn bij. Sinds januari 2007 had ik wel afscheiding en buikpijn. (lichte bloeding) en vanmorgen ben ik dus de mirena kwijtgeraakt in het toilet op de sportschool. Ik bloedde als een rund, volgende week maandag (29 jan) moet ik weer naar de gyn.(http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...mirena+spiraal)

Op internet heb ik even gekeken en daar vond ik dat het wel vaker voorkomt, soms omdat het te snel na een bevalling is geplaatst, soms omdat de baarmoder verkeerd gemeten is waardoor het te klein is en uitvalt, soms omdat de bekkenbodem onstabiel is en soms is er geen aanwijsbare reden.
_Hebben ze je baarmoeder gemeten voordat ze het spiraaltje hebben gezet? Ik heb er na mijn eerste kindje eentje gehad, wat de eerste keer (ook) niet goed ging omdat ik "te klein" zou zijn, het spiraaltje is een soort parapluutje, -heb ik mij laten vertellen- en als je baarmoeder te klein is, kan het "parapluutje" zich niet uitklappen (zie het als een gipsplug )
Tweede keer ging wel goed maar ik bleef last van het ding houden omdat de draadjes ver naar beneden kwamen en prikten, dus heb ik hem zelf weer laten verwijderen._ (http://9maand.be/forum/reactions/109578#)

Misschien dat je huisarts een antwoord voor je weet?! 
Hopelijk blijft de mirena zitten als je het weer laat plaatsen!
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Iena,

Wat vervelend zeg! Je zou idd bovenstaande posts even kunnen doorlezen, verder adviseer ik je om met ditzelfde verhaal naar je huisarts te gaan. Deze kan je waarschijnlijk wel wat meer info geven. Denk dat de kans klein is dat hij er voor de tweede keer uitvalt. Alhoewel je dat natuurlijk niet met zekerheid kunt zeggen..

Iig heel veel succes!

----------

